# First trip Carolina Beach area



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

So I may have a window of opportunity to get down to the Carolina Beach area this weekend.
I've never spent any time fishing this area of the NC Coast.
I would be driving down from Danville Virginia, so any other suggestions would be appreciated.
Basically anywhere along that section of the coast would be good with me. Anywhere from there up to the Atlantic Beach area?
Although the driving times seem about the same to either from Danville.
Which area has the best access for driving on the beaches?
Is further south going to have a better shot at warmer waters/fish?
Dare I even think about Pompano this early in April?
Thanks in advance guys,
Tom


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

I assure you the water is way too cold for pompano.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

A guy can dream, no?


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

yeah... I mean I've had pomps on the mind for 6+ months now.
You could have a chance at some nice sea mullet (they're hiding around here somewhere), being my first weekend off for a while if it's nice I'll prolly be hitting the surf for the first time this year.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

leaving thursday morning for Carolina Beach...if it was up to me would be going in a couple weeks for warmer water, but since its gonna be spring break...and the lady is a teacher gotta go this week . I live on highway 86 south of danville and the driving time from here to Atlantic Beach or Carolina Beach is about the same with Atlantic Beach taking fifteen minutes to a half hour longer cause of all the stop lights on highway 70...if you get on 40 in Hillsboro its interstate all the way to Carolina beach


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Best bet for pompano is wait or keep driving South till you get to Sebastian Inlet, Florida.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah, no pompano at all but the sea mullet (whiting) are starting up and they taste almost as good! the Brunswick County piers are getting a few. there are also some redfish (red drum) in the surf that can be caught on cut bait or lures.


----------



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

This weekend, temps are supposed to be around 80 for three days. The water temp at Oak Island hit 58 today. We should be at 60 by Friday as long as the sun stays out and the wind lays down.


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to live in Danville myself. I will be heading down to Carolina beach next week. The water is getting warmer every day so hopefully the fishing will improve soon. Check out the 3 piers in the area. If you have a 4x4 check out the northern and southern parts of Pleasure Island where Carolina Beach is located.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Do have a 4X4 and was planning on checking out the Fort Fisher to the south and maybe whatever that section at the north that you can drive on.
Even with no fish it will still be good to just get there, see what that area is like and stand in the sand actually fishing.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

*4x4*

the north end[freeman park] is 20.00 a day to drive on.. 60.00 for the year.. right now it has pipes and bulldozers on it.. they are doing beach renourishment.....plus the sand there putting down is from the icw and it is ugly.. now the south end is ft fisher . state park i still think it is 10.00 a day and 40.00 for the year and it is closed at nite.. the water is warming up on kure pier today i saw two small flounder caught,, and some va. mullet.. a few skates enjoy tour trip


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks!
Fort Fisher it is!
Anyone have a favorite bait/tackle shop down there?
Tom


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be down with the family myself starting Friday morning, maybe tomorrow night if I cant get my junk finished. Look me up if you see me, Dark grey f150 supercrew with a roof rack and front rack.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> Thanks!
> Fort Fisher it is!
> Anyone have a favorite bait/tackle shop down there?
> Tom


I try to hit up the trading post just as you enter Fort fisher, has free air and is a good guy. A little high on his prices but what can you do...


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

im in greenville nc and im trying to find out what my options are...ive never fished anywhere near here. 
im trying to google the area and debate should in use the 18ft boat or hit the surf.
im just gonna surf it. but where?


----------



## Gilly (Mar 22, 2010)

Heading down to CB Wednesday night, be there until Saturday, maybe stay a little longer if the fish are biting. Staying at the Savannah Inn.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> I'll be down with the family myself starting Friday morning, maybe tomorrow night if I cant get my junk finished. Look me up if you see me, Dark grey f150 supercrew with a roof rack and front rack.


I absolutely will stop by if I see you.
I'll be in the maroon Tacoma with a cap, roof rack and rack on the back.
Look for the fool that will have a hard time fishing because he is busy doing the "happy dance" because he is finally down at the beach fishing!!!

Are you going to be down at the Fort Fisher end?
Tom


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> I absolutely will stop by if I see you.
> I'll be in the maroon Tacoma with a cap, roof rack and rack on the back.
> Look for the fool that will have a hard time fishing because he is busy doing the "happy dance" because he is finally down at the beach fishing!!!
> 
> ...


Yep will be on Fort Fisher, probably doing the happy dance also. How you like that Tmag?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Took it out a couple of weekends ago and tossed it for the first time and it was great. Smooth as silk.
Up until I turned the knob just a little too far, put just a little too much extra into it, and nested it so badly that I had to cut off half of the line! :redface:
But it is great, thanks,
I'll have it with me this weekend!
Tom




Tacpayne said:


> Yep will be on Fort Fisher, probably doing the happy dance also. How you like that Tmag?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im probably going off shore saturday, but will be out friday and sunday for sure


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> Im probably going off shore saturday, but will be out friday and sunday for sure


I'll look for you Sunday morning...
Tom


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

regarding tackle stores.. i recomend island bait/tackle.. in carolina bch. on the right side goin south across from the exxon...he has everything you need, live bait[mud minnows] frozen. great selection of tackle, plus it is also a hardware if you need any supplies....you can get your fishing license there also.. you need one for the surf.. not on pier or charter boats................update ;;;;; i just came off the north end and thank god ,all the pipes and bulldozers are gone....alot of people camping already.. two more small flounder today on the kure pier[ minnows]...good luck:fishing:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

If you happen to be looking sand fleas for bait don't waste your time on any beaches where they have done any "renourishment" for quite a while!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

GREAT Tip on the sand fleas! 
The beach building thing would not have popped on my radar regarding sand fleas.
But I was pretty set on Fort Fisher anyway, after hearing about the replenishing gig at the north end, figuring that it would wreak havoc on not only the beach, but the shoreline in front as well.
But I would haver never thought about that aspect of it.

This being my first trip down to this area, and the first trip since I cottoned onto this website, and all of the wonderful folks down there that offer such great advice, if you happen upon a burgundy Tacoma with a roof rack and rod rack on the back, and way too many stickers, pleased stop by and say "Hey"!
I would love to put some faces to the names, and shake a couple of hands and say Thanks!
Just got done packing the truck with WAY too much gear, and have to hit the hay, but I am jumping out of my skin in anticipation of hitting the beach for the first time this season tomorrow.
Whooo!
Tom


----------

